# Dog dies after bee attack.



## bwreynolds72 (Jul 15, 2008)

Dog dies after bee attack - Houston Chronicle


----------



## FrankieC (Aug 15, 2012)

Very sad


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

OMG! How the heck can that be prevented?


----------



## KatsMuse (Jun 5, 2012)

Sunflowers said:


> OMG! How the heck can that be prevented?


To my knowledge, it can't.
Hubby was mowing yesterday and got stung by bees nesting in the ground. 
Apparently, the mower riding over aggitated them.
They are very aggressive. 
He's sore and swollen but ok now . He was so happy the dogs weren't out...they wouldn't have stood a chance!


----------



## 1sttimeforgsd (Jul 29, 2010)

So sad, I have been attacked by yellowjackets who had an underground nest while I was mowing through leaves that had piled up against the fence. When they first started stinging I did not realize what was going on untill I looked and saw them on my body. I ran to my husband yelling for him to help me and he preceded to knock them off of me, I think that I ended up having 16-18 stings.

It was very painful so I can imagine how horrible it would be for our precious pets. There really is no way of knowing where there underground nests are unless you see them going in or out of it.


----------



## Blanketback (Apr 27, 2012)

We have an underground nest not far from our back door. DH wants to poison them but I don't want them then in the food chain with the poison. Argh, this story is just awful! I'd already searched the forums and found threads where other dogs are going after the bees without a problem. 
Now I don't know what to do


----------



## Shaolin (Jun 16, 2012)

My first dog, a GSD/Rott mix would eat bees. I know my dad would go around and fill any ground nests with cement or whatever he had that would seal the holes. The other cool trick was that he'd get a large funnel and a container. He'd put the funnel in the bucket point down, tape around the rim, and fill it half way with sugar water. He'd slather vasaline on the funnel before putting it in the bucket, and around the inside of the bucket so the bees couldn't "hold on" to the inside. He'd do this after he saw the first bee and keep them up until the first frost. It cut down on the amount of Hornets and Wasps dramatically.

My heart goes out to the dog and its owner.


----------



## k9points (Sep 6, 2012)

This is awful. I had not even thought about it. Now it's another thing to worry about when we are on a walk.

Poor dog and poor lady. How sad.


----------



## Good_Karma (Jun 28, 2009)

I wonder what kind of bees they were.


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

so sad

The hubby and Jag, my aussie got into a yellow jacket nest, those darn bees actually burrowed into Jag's fur, stinging him! Luckily it wasn't life threatening 

I riled up a nest of them once under the grill cover and didn't even realize it until masi was snapping at them, we both got nailed, her over the eye, swelled up BIG time, sprayed us both down with sun burn aerosol, which was the first thing I grabbed.

I think yellow jackets are worse than just bumble bees


----------



## wildo (Jul 27, 2006)

KatsMuse said:


> Hubby was mowing yesterday and got stung by bees nesting in the ground.
> Apparently, the mower riding over aggitated them.
> They are very aggressive.
> He's sore and swollen but ok now . He was so happy the dogs weren't out...they wouldn't have stood a chance!


Ouch! SAME thing happened to me while mowing on Aug 17th. On Aug 19th, my arm looked like this:










It hurt like ****, and itched for weeks. I was stung once on the arm, once on my right ear lobe, and twice on my back. Very painful indeed! Pimg always follows me when I mow, and she got stung once as well. Those yellowjackets are not to be trifled with!

KatsMuse- about the only thing that gave me relief was a baking soda slurry. Take a bit of baking soda, add just enough water to make it into a paste, spread over stung area, and wrap with a handkerchief. It will cool and sooth the sting. That gave me a lot of relief. When not practical, I got some high strength cortizone gel which I used like crazy. The sting doesn't necessarily hurt, but the ITCHING! At times, I thought I'd scratch my skin off it itched so bad!


----------



## KatsMuse (Jun 5, 2012)

Thanks, wildo...he's still miserable. I'll try that too... Good idea!
I gave him Benadryl and watched for a reaction for awhile. 

They are nasty this year! 
 Kat


----------



## ksotto333 (Aug 3, 2011)

Wasps, and yellow jackets are a more aggressive species than honey bees. They also can sting repeatedly, honeybees die after one sting.


----------



## Nigel (Jul 10, 2012)

Sad, RIP Bella.


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

total fluke accident -- many in Ontario may know Gerard Ouimet from SchH . He used to live on my street in a house that I found that was for rent. It was wonderful because I would be running up and down the road constantly bringing a fresh dog to be worked, or tracked.

He had a litter with a really promising youngster . The dog was all readied and the owner was to arrive within an hour or so. We sat on the lawn in the shade puppy enjoying himself - and then his prey drive made him chase a buzzing bee which he swallowed. Within seconds the dog showed distress. Gerard rushed to my vet as an emergency but the dog died shortly after arriving . His throat had swollen shut from the swelling. Talk about trauma and disappointment . Not much you can do. This was just horrible.


----------



## Jo Ellen (Aug 30, 2011)

I can't read the link, it's too horrifying. I bet they were yellow jackets though, so typical, especially this late in the season. They get very aggressive in the fall because their food supply is starting to run low. I've been swarmed by a ground nest before too...nothing to mess around with  

Blanketback, you do not want a yellow jacket nest near your home, especially not near well traveled areas. Call a professional. 

Yellow jackets are not bees. I've read somewhere that virtually all bee-sting related fatalities are not from bees at all, they're from yellow jackets. 

Scary stuff.


----------



## Gharrissc (May 19, 2012)

Our stables are a favorite around here for yellowjackets. I try to respect all nature,but I don't hesitate to have a yellowjacket nest removed when I find it.


----------



## Kayos and Havoc (Oct 17, 2002)

Very sad, freak accident. We had them swarming in our spruce tree last year. 

Bees can get angry and sting but they are very necessary in the environment, we don't kill them, just stay away from them.


----------

